# Valiant-Class Jetty



## Reloader (May 21, 2009)

Just uploaded some video of the new Valiant jetty for the Astute-Class Submarines being towed from Greenock to HM Naval Base, Faslane, on Tuesday 19th May:

[youtube]tgTnVMSbzNs[/youtube] 

BBC report & video:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/8056728.stm

Royal Navy coverage:

Valiant


----------



## Reloader (May 28, 2009)

Just came across this pic of the Valiant Jetty being installed at Faslane:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XPbrZ-p2SdU/Sh2suTszl_I/AAAAAAAAE_0/qhEvyjYoYNw/s1600-h/CSvaliant0524.jpg


----------

